# Logistics Officer vs Intelligence Officer vs Other Officer Trades...Need Advice



## randomhuman (3 Feb 2010)

Well folks, this is another one of those "should I join?"... "I need your advice" threads.

I have spent hours on the CF website and visited a recruiting center and spoke to a recruiter but I'm still not satisfied with the (lack of) information I'm getting. I'm hoping someone on this board with a little more in-depth knowledge might be able to enlighten me. 

I'm in the home stretch of finishing my Master's Degree in the History of the Modern Middle East. I've come to a crossroads where I either pursue a PhD and live a boring life as an academic, or man up and challenge myself in the CF. 

Not that any of this matters or means anything as far as recruiting goes, but I have a 4.3/4.3 GPA at the graduate level, have received both a SSHRC scholarship and an institutional scholarship, have worked as a TA, and am fluent in Arabic. 

For the last several weeks, I have been trying to figure out if there are any suitable trades for me as a DEO. What I can bring to the table is a high level of analytical and critical thinking skills, good organizational and planning skills and excellent written and oral communication skills. However, my huge weakness is math… I have trouble doing even basic fractions/equations. I don’t mind re-learning it, but I’m looking for a trade that is not heavily math-oriented.  

The only trade that listed History as a preferred degree was Int O. But from what I have been reading on these forums, you can’t get into intelligence as a DEO. Logistics also sounded interesting to me, but it sounds like  it might be a little math-heavy which intimidated me a little. 

What’s frustrating is that I can’t really get a sense of what any of these trades are really like from the website/recruiter/videos. I want to know in as much depth as possible what life is really like in certain trades, things like how stressful it is, whether you are put in dangerous situations, etc. 

Essentially what I am asking is:
1.	Are there any suitable trades for someone like me, and if so, please suggest them… and
2.	What is life really like (in as much depth as possible) as an Officer of the suggested trade?

Thanks in advance for any replies & apologies for the long-winded opening post.


----------



## Flap Jack (3 Feb 2010)

randomhuman said:
			
		

> For the last several weeks, I have been trying to figure out if there are any suitable trades for me as a DEO. What I can bring to the table is a high level of analytical and critical thinking skills, good organizational and planning skills and excellent written and oral communication skills. However, my huge weakness is math… I have trouble doing even basic fractions/equations. I don’t mind re-learning it, but I’m looking for a trade that is not heavily math-oriented.
> 
> The only trade that listed History as a preferred degree was Int O. But from what I have been reading on these forums, you can’t get into intelligence as a DEO. Logistics also sounded interesting to me, but it sounds like  it might be a little math-heavy which intimidated me a little.



Any trade (infantry, logistics etc.) is going to require a certain level of analytical and critical thinking skills, good organization and planning but why limit yourself to trades that list history as a preferred degree? A fellow artilliery officer of mine has a BA with Honours in history. Are there any other trades that interest you?


----------



## randomhuman (3 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the reply.
I'm not limiting myself to trades with my preferred degree. As stated in the OP, I'm looking for suggestions of good trades for people with good critical thinking, analytical and language skills, but poor math skills.

The problem is, I don't really know what trades would interest me. This is largely because the written descriptions/videos on the CF website don't really provide enough in-depth and detailed information about what the job is really like and what it entails. In other words, the rudimentary information that is provided does not leave me satisfied that I would really know what I'm getting into in any particular trade, and whether that trade would be a good match for my personality & skillset.


----------



## Otis (3 Feb 2010)

Without being condescending ... it is my belief that NO answer is ever going to satisfy you.

From your background, I can tell that you are an over-analytical thinker. I see people like you quite often in the Recruiting Centre looking into Logistics or Intelligence.

Again, I'm not trying to be mean, but nothing short of actually trying each trade out that you think you're interested in will satisfy your curiosity and you analytical thought process ... and that just ain't gonna happen!

If the videos don't give you enough information, and the Recruiters you've talked to haven't been helpful enough, then talking to a person in each and every trade STILL isn't going to help. No persons experience is going to be the same as another's, and no one is you. I have been in my trade for 18 years and some of the people I've talked to love it, some hate it ... people that have been in the same postings and experiences as I have have had completely different feelings about them.

In short, no one is going to be able to give you a definitive enough answer to satisfy. You will have to make a decision based upon the information given and then make the experience of it what you will, or continue with your education and be satisfied with that.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Feb 2010)

randomhuman said:
			
		

> .... Master's Degree in the History of the Modern Middle East.
> .....am fluent in Arabic.


You'll be the Intelligence Desk Officer for North Korea in no time.   >


----------



## randomhuman (3 Feb 2010)

Otis said:
			
		

> Without being condescending ... it is my belief that NO answer is ever going to satisfy you.
> 
> From your background, I can tell that you are an over-analytical thinker. I see people like you quite often in the Recruiting Centre looking into Logistics or Intelligence.
> 
> ...



I find nothing in your post to be "condescending" or "mean."

Also, I'm not looking for a "definitive answer" to anything, just some more insight and details from people who have experience in various officer trades. 

What trade are you in? Perhaps you could share your thoughts on what you like/dislike about your trade?
The fact that you say some people love it and some people hate it, and that everyone has a different experience is a good thing not a bad thing. Hearing different sides & perspectives on things is a very important part of any decision.


----------



## Otis (3 Feb 2010)

I'm not an officer ... you wouldn't be interested in my trade ...


----------



## Flap Jack (4 Feb 2010)

Have you considered the NCM route as well? I think you might be over thinking the Officer aspect a bit to much. Or what about the Reserves? It might be a better way to ease into the military. Visiting a local reserve unit will give you (in my opinion) a very in-depth experience of what goes on as there are often guided tours that are very informative.


----------



## Antoine (4 Feb 2010)

You might have done it but may I suggest to dig out the information you'll find on many officer trades in the present forum. Then you will be able to ask questions that will lead to specific answers.

From the present forum, I have also read that many NCM hold a PhD and they are happy with their trades.

About your PhD comment, let say that it is a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## Robodad (4 Feb 2010)

randomhuman said:
			
		

> The only trade that listed History as a preferred degree was Int O. But from what I have been reading on these forums, you can’t get into intelligence as a DEO.


According to The Strategic Intake Plan (SIP) for FY10/11, they forecasted 5 for DEO.


----------



## Pusser (21 Feb 2010)

The nature of leadership in the CF today is such that being completely lacking in math skills just doesn't work.  Officers especially manage resources and that means looking after the money.  You need to be able to understand and perform basic arithmetic at the very least.  Having said that, we do let you use a calculator.  The world of Intelligence deals largely with the theoretical.  Intelligence officers analyse data and then try to draw conclusions and make predictions from it.  Logistics officers deal with reality.  Even on exercise, the work of logistics is real (i.e. the cooks don't pretend to make breakfast).  The only Log Officers who get into the really whacked out math are the finance guys who get squirreled away into strange places in Ottawa (i.e. Strategic Finance).


----------

